# Graduation Troubles.



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2012)

So, many of you know during my second year of university I became very unwell and had to leave near the end of my first semester. 

I went back to complete my second year during the next academic term and have just completed my third year.

However, now that Graduation is looming it has been discovered that when I returned I was not signed up for enough credits to pass my degree. They are offering me the opportunity to re-take those credits (will take another year to graduate and I can't afford the fees) or to pass without honors (which will make finding a graduate position nigh on impossible and will certainly scupper my dreams of ever becoming a teacher.) 

I have no idea what to do and I haven't told my parents, graduation is on the 16th of July but I need to let them know my decision before then. Wtf should I do?!?!


----------



## Thora (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you not get a loan?


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 16, 2012)

Tell your parents..


----------



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2012)

Thora said:


> Can you not get a loan?


 
No, I've had four years of student loans (because of the catch up year) I'm not entitled to any more.


----------



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Tell your parents..


I fail to see what this would accomplish, other than causing them to panic.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 16, 2012)

But that's why they're there.. and now's a time you need them. If they panic, they panic, but they may not.. they may come up with an idea. They may provide support. You will have someone to speak to about it.

Plus it means you're being honest with them (about something you can't control) - surely it's better to be up front now than wait?


----------



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2012)

You speak sense, but you don't know my parents. 

Telling them will just make the situation more difficult, they won't really understand that this can't be fixed by yelling at the right people.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 16, 2012)

Boppity said:


> You speak sense, but you don't know my parents.


 
You need to do what's best for you.. and if I were you, being honest with them (irrespective of how they are) must be easier for you (in the long run)?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 16, 2012)

Can it not be solved by yelling? I mean, why weren't you signed up for enough credits? Can you not get the to waive the fees if they fucked up? :hopefulsmiley:


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 16, 2012)

It sounds to me like it was the university's fault that you didn't get enough credits; they should have made sure you had enough credits, or given you extra summer work to catch up, because this has left you in a very unenviable position.

The first thing I would do, is find out what your student union offers in terms of student support; most SU's will have an 'advice and representation' service. They can act as mediators between you and your course and I expect they will have been involved in cases like yours, so will probably know what is, and what is not available to you. Get down to them on Monday morning and speak to them to find out what, if anything they can do.

I would also e-mail a tutor. Ask if they have bursaries, or if you could do work over the summer. My uni has graduations at several times of the year; one of my mates has had some problems health wise in her final year. So while I'll be graduating in July, she'll be doing her exams and stuff over the summer and will then graduate in December. It may be that your university has the same options. I would ask about these and make strong hints about them cocking up in the first place.   Thus, they should be bending over backwards for your benefit. 

I would also tell your parents; there's no need for them to panic, these things can usually be sorted out.


----------



## aqua (Jun 16, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It sounds to me like it was the university's fault that you didn't get enough credits; they should have made sure you had enough credits, or given you extra summer work to catch up, because this has left you in a very unenviable position.


most places will say it is the students responsibility to ensure they have completed enough credits - I do know of a case where because more than a couple of students were affected by the uni not allocating them the right number of credits they got regs waivers and got the degree they should have got

definitely worth going to speak to the union support asap


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 16, 2012)

Surely, since Boppity was returning following chronic, debilitating health issues she should have been given sufficient support and advice to ensure this did not happen. What kind of support were you given when you returned Boppity? Did they advise you on which modules you had to take and so on?


----------



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2012)

aqua said:


> most places will say it is the students responsibility to ensure they have completed enough credits


 
This is pretty much what I was told. I've been thinking about simply accepting the degree and trying to take a course along side work but that seems like I've done all this work for nothing. Also, I might be able to graduate later and make up the missing credits over the summer but I won't hear about that decision until the 2nd of July. 



ShiftyBagLady said:


> Surely, since Boppity was returning following chronic, debilitating health issues she should have been given sufficient support and advice to ensure this did not happen. What kind of support were you given when you returned Boppity? Did they advise you on which modules you had to take and so on?


They told me how many credits to sign up for to make up for those missed in my second semester, but it turns out I was 15 short in my first one too which was an oversight.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 16, 2012)

Boppity said:


> So, many of you know during my second year of university I became very unwell and had to leave near the end of my first semester.
> 
> I went back to complete my second year during the next academic term and have just completed my third year.
> 
> ...


I work at a university so this is _reasonably_ well informed advice - though there are unknown issues about the bit you've missed (whether it's a core module, whether it's part of some professional body requirement etc.).  Anyway... in terms of fault it will come down to what information you were given and whether you followed it (on your return).  There will presumably have been some written or electronic instructions you had to follow?  They might try to fall back on 'you had a course guide at the start so should have known', but I'd say that isn't enough - they should have given you explicit information as to what you needed to do in your specific circumstances.

There may even be things they can do to sort you some credits over the Summer.  For example I teach an independent study module that could be deployed in these circumstances (the sort of thing that runs without classes and could be squeezed into a certain period).  Main thing though is get the fuck to the student's union ASAP! There will be people there who know the system and how to appeal things - and probably have come across similar scenarios before.  Most of all, get on with it, most places will be having their exam boards in the next fmonth at the most.  Easier to get something done before a board meets, though things can be overturned afterwards.  Another thing is that most universities have 'resit boards' late in the Summer and even 'third sit boards'  a bit later.  If they are at fault the onus should be on them to squeeze you through to one of them.  Even if they weren't - and I have a feeling they weren't or you would have mentioned it - with the student union you still might get them to be creative over the Summer.  Finally, there is a thing called 'Assessment Review' or similar title - which will allow you to challenge your results.  Again though, talk to the SU.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 16, 2012)

Isn't this the sort of thing an Aegrotat covers?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 16, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Isn't this the sort of thing an Aegrotat covers?


More likely to be if someone is too ill to complete at the end.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 16, 2012)

Boppity said:


> This is pretty much what I was told. I've been thinking about simply accepting the degree and trying to take a course along side work but that seems like I've done all this work for nothing. Also, I might be able to graduate later and make up the missing credits over the summer but I won't hear about that decision until the 2nd of July. .


Ah, right - didn't see that. So, it looks like that is _practically_ doable - just awaits them decding they _should_. Which takes us on to...




> They told me how many credits to sign up for to make up for those missed in my second semester, but it turns out I was 15 short in my first one too which was an oversight


 Presumably, the oversight was your own (not getting at you, just checking)? If so, you could still argue they should have taken that on board when telling you what you had to do on your return. If the oversight was the university's, should be plain sailing for you.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry - and another thing!  Was the shortage of credits at year 2?  If so, your results would have gone through an exam board at the end of that year, prior to moving into year 3.  So, if they've let you go through to your final year without explicitly telling you about the shortfall... you get my drift, the ball was in _their_ court.  Anyroad, take all of the correspondence you have to the student union.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 16, 2012)

Boppity said:


> So, many of you know during my second year of university I became very unwell and had to leave near the end of my first semester.
> 
> I went back to complete my second year during the next academic term and have just completed my third year.
> 
> ...


Do you need to do a full year or just do one or two modules? Many universities let you pay per module and study part time, so you may be looking at finding more like £600-800 per module and a part time job to help with living expenses rather than a 'full year' of uni fees.

And don't most degrees not cover marks from the first year anyway? If it's just a 15 credit compulsory from the first year then even if you do have to do it as a separate module next year you may be able to get some sort of funding for the course fees and not much hassle off the dole seeing as you would still be guaranteed to get the degree you have worked for.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 16, 2012)

Wilf has good advice boppity

i would also say get and/or keep one of your tutors alongside who will do what they can to open up your options.  there are usually many more exam boards than openly acknowledged. you may be able to get credits and go to a post grad board for instance. although yr folks may want to see a ceremony the most pressing thing is to get yr degree. you cd always attend later. 

i would advise against an ordinary degree as yr long term option as it closes too many doors

however you may find theres a limmited window to get an ordinary, graduate then return cert and make up missing credits

How did you leave yr course when you were ill? eg did you intermitt part way through a semester? you wd be entitled surely to resume that module for no extra fees. 

oh and tell your folks as soon as you have all available facts. imo you will regret only having an ordinary degree and your folks may have ways to help you achieve hons( obv i dont know them or your relationship - i only know i wd try my best to assit my daughter as hons degree would help her be more independent through offering more options)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry posting from phone wont let me edit

unis want students to get hons degrees for their figures
there will be ways round this frustrating though it is now and the extra cost is a hurdle
good luck


----------



## Boppity (Jun 16, 2012)

I was thinking if worst came to worst, I could accept the ordinary degree, work for a year in a standard admin job (as planned, just to earn some quick cash) and then 'top up' my degree with an OU course? Wouldn't that be a cheaper/easier to fit work around option? Assuming that they don't allow me to make up the module over summer?

I know I should be more willing to fight this, but to be honest, the university have messed me around so much I just don't have a lot of fight in me.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 16, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I was thinking if worst came to worst, I could accept the ordinary degree, work for a year in a standard admin job (as planned, just to earn some quick cash) and then 'top up' my degree with an OU course? Wouldn't that be a cheaper/easier to fit work around option? Assuming that they don't allow me to make up the module over summer?
> 
> I know I should be more willing to fight this, but to be honest, the university have messed me around so much I just don't have a lot of fight in me.


In a way yes, but you may be better off transferring to the OU to finish - as you could possibly complete the modules for a similar price somewhere you could afford to live if you can't finish off your degree. I should point out that with the OU (and so quote likely with other unis) if you accept your current qualification it sort of deletes your modules so they can't count towards a future degree - so if you take a diploma you can't then top up with a degree, so if you choose to look into this route and are told it's ok make sure you look into it very carefully.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 17, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I was thinking if worst came to worst, I could accept the ordinary degree, work for a year in a standard admin job (as planned, just to earn some quick cash) and then 'top up' my degree with an OU course? Wouldn't that be a cheaper/easier to fit work around option? Assuming that they don't allow me to make up the module over summer?
> 
> I know I should be more willing to fight this, but to be honest, the university have messed me around so much I just don't have a lot of fight in me.


 
But if you pass it onto your SU, they'll be supporting and representing you, so the fight would be much more led by them than you. It would be a shame to not graduate with what you deserve over something that is arguably their cock up.

Speaking from personal experience, if you get decent grades, the uni is usually much more happy to make exceptions and accomodate, because they know you'll do well and it'll reflect well on them. For example, my CRB took longer to arrive than it should have (and due to a cock up as I was an internal transfer, I wasn't on the right list so sent my CRB months late) so my placement journal deadline had to be extended. I've never got bad grades, so my tutor was very laid back about when I did my placement and basically said I could do it whenever I wanted because they knew the work would get done and would be done to a high standard. So much for deadlines being 'set in stone'. 

Hopefully the result on the 2nd of July will come back with you being allowed to finish things off over the summer. I still think it's worth speaking to your SU regardless though; the fight may be much less than you expect.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I was thinking if worst came to worst, I could accept the ordinary degree, work for a year in a standard admin job (as planned, just to earn some quick cash) and then 'top up' my degree with an OU course? Wouldn't that be a cheaper/easier to fit work around option? Assuming that they don't allow me to make up the module over summer?
> 
> I know I should be more willing to fight this, but to be honest, the university have messed me around so much I just don't have a lot of fight in me.


Yes, as stuff it said, be careful about taking an award now as it might stop you topping up elsewhere.  Also, much better to do it over the Summer while your motivation is up and knowledge is current.  If you get the SU involved it really won't feel like you are doing the fighting - they would 'lead off' in any meetings.  At one level, if these things can be solved by talking to your personal tuor or someone else you can trust, that's by far the best route.  If that isn't going to work, let the student union get procedural and lawyerly. I've seen lots of cases where the uni ducks out and takes the path of least resistance when that happens.  Good luck.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 17, 2012)

Dont give up now
it may take time to resolve so take it bit by bit
unlikely that another institution can award you an honours degree as you wont have studied enough credits from their uni for you to get a qualification with them -usually you need 2/3rds of the award with the awarding uni
if its emotionally important to graduate now,take the ordinary,walk across the stage in the gown,pose for the photo THEN send the cert back and complete the credits


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 17, 2012)

If all else fails you could register to transfer all your credits into the open university and I think if you sign up this year fees will remain at lower rate till 2017 so it would be a reasonably cheap way of finishing up with honours. Give the OU a phone and explain your circumstances.


----------



## Boppity (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys  I need to think! I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Quartz (Jun 17, 2012)

Very best of luck to you.

Something else to check: are there any scholarships available?


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 17, 2012)

Boppity said:


> However, now that Graduation is looming it has been discovered that when I returned I was not signed up for enough credits to pass my degree.


 
Why is this being discovered now and whos fault is it?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 17, 2012)

really sorry to hear this bopps it's quite a kick in the teeth after all your hard work to find you've had poor/incomplete advice and i agree with everyone who says to make sure you get your honours. other than that i can't really offer advice, but hopefully the su will be clued up on this kind of thing. fwiw i've always had excellent support from student services, i hope you find the same x


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 17, 2012)

Boppity said:


> You speak sense, but you don't know my parents.
> 
> Telling them will just make the situation more difficult, they won't really understand that this can't be fixed by yelling at the right people.


 
TBF, it *may* be fixable "by yelling at the right people", at least in terms of securing funding for another year, at least if your uni is to blame for your current problem.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Thanks for the advice guys  I need to think! I'll let you know how it goes


[pedantic mode] No, you need to act, tomorrow morning! [pedantic mode off].  Seriously, particurlarly if the missed credits were at year 2, your position is stronger than you think.  They should have made it explicit what you needed to do to recover the situation - and in writing.  Bottom line is that individual departments/course teams don't want their fuck ups or even ambiguous procedures exposed by complaints/appeals that go higher up the University.  In fact I sometimes get pissed off how easily they crumble when the student is essentially taking the piss (which you ain't).  They know the involvement of the student union increases the chance of official complaints, so may well be more willing to work something out over the Summer.  t'other thing is, unless there are complications about the missed module  (attached to group projects or whatever) they can almost always put something in place over the Summer. 

To be honest, the University might not be at fault (you haven't really made that clear ).  However it's no skin off their nose to sort something out.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 17, 2012)

yeah, get someone else official on their arses and it's amazing how quickly stuff gets sorted out


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> yeah, get someone else official on their arses and it's amazing how quickly stuff gets sorted out


One of the problems about giving anonymous advice on the internet is you never know who and where they are.  I'm probably going to find an official complaint heading my way tomorrow morning...


----------



## Boppity (Jun 17, 2012)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, the University might not be at fault (you haven't really made that clear ). However it's no skin off their nose to sort something out.


 
Well I think it's a mixture of both, when I returned to university I was advised how many modules I needed to sign up for, which I did. But I should have checked myself rather than just taking their word for it.

I'm going to wait for their decision on the 2nd of July before I do anything, I might still be able to make it up over the summer yet. What I have gleaned from this thread is that an ordinary degree isn't worth having? I wasn't sure if it would make much of a difference.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 17, 2012)

to say it again, you can't generally go on to post graduate study with an ordinary degree or a route to QTS

What will be revealed on July 2nd and who is processing that procedure?


----------



## Boppity (Jun 17, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> to say it again, you can't generally go on to post graduate study with an ordinary degree or a route to QTS
> 
> What will be revealed on July 2nd and who is processing that procedure?


 
They'll let me know if I can make up the credits over the summer on the 2nd.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2012)

To be honest it depends what the degree is in. Accountants used to be able to start training with an ordinary degree, for example, although I don't know if that's still the case to be fair.

Your best bet would be to check with any governing body or institute to make sure.

And you did check with the university already - if they gave you the wrong advice that's not your fault.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 17, 2012)

Boppity said:


> <snip>What I have gleaned from this thread is that an ordinary degree isn't worth having? I wasn't sure if it would make much of a difference.


Well, it's worth having as proof to yourself that you've made it this far.  OTOH in the current situation, with so much competition for every job and every other vacancy, a degree without honours puts you at a bit of a disadvantage.  

IMHO you should have been able to take the university's word for it when you were told how many modules you needed to sign up for.  If you were given the wrong information at that point (even accidentally), that's not your fault.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 17, 2012)

Boppity said:


> They'll let me know if I can make up the credits over the summer on the 2nd.


that sounds like someone is generally out to find a solution - is that person reliable and on your side?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Well I think it's a mixture of both, when I returned to university I was advised how many modules I needed to sign up for, which I did. But I should have checked myself rather than just taking their word for it.
> 
> I'm going to wait for their decision on the 2nd of July before I do anything, I might still be able to make it up over the summer yet. What I have gleaned from this thread is that an ordinary degree isn't worth having? I wasn't sure if it would make much of a difference.


 If they told you you needed to do x modules when you really needed to do x + 1, the fault is theirs. You might have been expected to check, but that's irrelevant - they hold the records, they do the admin. I _really_ wouldn't wait till the 2nd, go and see the student union now, they won't march in there till without your permission but can tell you your rights. With your permission they can speak to the head of dept or similar before the exam board (which I'm guessing the 2nd is the date the results go out from) and smooth the way. That might also give you more time to do any work over the Summer.

The fact they are talking about the possibility of doing work over the Summer is a good sign. Your life and all that, but if I was in your position I'd go to the SU if nothing else to explore your options.

edit - sorry, not ranting at you, it just sounds like this is sortable if you push a bit.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jun 18, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Well I think it's a mixture of both, when I returned to university I was advised how many modules I needed to sign up for, which I did. But I should have checked myself rather than just taking their word for it.
> 
> I'm going to wait for their decision on the 2nd of July before I do anything, I might still be able to make it up over the summer yet. What I have gleaned from this thread is that an ordinary degree isn't worth having? I wasn't sure if it would make much of a difference.


Do you have any paperwork on that? You could check exactly what you're advised to do and so on.
I agree with Wilf, get thee to the union. They will be able to tell you what is a realistic outcome, how they could help and if this type of thing has happened before. Any information and support you can get in this will be valuable so don't stick your head in the sand. You've worked hard for this degree, it's important you get the results you deserve.
I think you'd do yourself a disservice not to push this through and youth may well regret it in the future. 
So, if you can, be pushy!


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Go and speak to the SU tomorrow, boppity - and if there is no joy there ask to speak to the manager/head of department of the admin person you spoke to.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jun 18, 2012)

Wilf etc cover almost everything. The only thing I would add is that it might be possible to do the remaining credits through Distance Learning. It might delay your graduation for a bit, but you should be able to do that without paying fees for full attendance, and possibly while working to earn money to cover it. As has been said GO TO THE SU, they should be able to explain the options.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 18, 2012)

When I was at university we had what was called an Aegrotat award for people in exactly your situation - those who weren't able to complete their degrees through ill health. It's obviously not ideal, but if all else fails it may be worth enquiring about.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## Boppity (Jun 18, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> When I was at university we had what was called an Aegrotat award for people in exactly your situation - those who weren't able to complete their degrees through ill health. It's obviously not ideal, but if all else fails it may be worth enquiring about.
> 
> Good luck anyway.


 
Thanks! Liverpool do this and I'd never heard of it. Might be worth looking in to.

Everyone else, I'll pop down to the SU tomorrow - I have a driving test today - but I've not enjoyed my pass dealings with them!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 18, 2012)

Boppity said:
			
		

> Thanks! Liverpool do this and I'd never heard of it. Might be worth looking in to.
> 
> Everyone else, I'll pop down to the SU tomorrow - I have a driving test today - but I've not enjoyed my pass dealings with them!



Freudian slip there. Good luck with the driving test.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 18, 2012)

g'luck bopps


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

How did the driving test go?


----------



## Boppity (Jun 18, 2012)

Crap! I failed for being 'too hesitant' at a roundabout. And since it only happened once and wasn't dangerous my instructor wants to appeal it, I was very upset.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 18, 2012)

there's always another chance bopps  x


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 18, 2012)

There's always another go, Bopps, you'll get there.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 18, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Thanks! Liverpool do this and I'd never heard of it. Might be worth looking in to.


Only as a final option - an aegrotat is an honours degree, but unclassified (as opposed to an ordinary degree which is unclassified but not hons).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 18, 2012)

some routes to QTS will only accept 2:2 or 2:1 although in the case of illness that requirement may be waived especially if other modules had decent grades

I'm with Wilf and others who say don't wait for 2nd to get advice
it may be that whoever is on the deciding board on 2nd July may not see your case fully - they may be strangers to you with no representative from your course - they may not be fully aware of your situation or determination
it's useful for you to know what your strategy could be if you don't get a favorable outcome on 2nd July - some options may be time limited plus many uni depts are not fully staffed over july/aug so communication may be limited

For instance mitigating circumstances decisions can end up a bit arbitrary especially if they are not backed up with recognizable evidence
people with very flimsy reasons for not submitting work are awarded mit circs because they have the right sort of dr note for the right time scale
others who have experienced multiple and complex life circumstances are denied mit circs because they didn't gather enough of the right evidence that covers the right date.

so a short mild illness(eg cold, diarrhea) right before the exam or submission date, with a fit note from GP will be easier tp accept than 3 deaths in your close family (especially if abroad and original death certs not available or not in English) and an extended period of depression, anxiety and auto immune illness for which you sort help from the GP too early than the exam or submission date may
not be accepted

/rant over Bopps


----------



## Wilf (Jun 19, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> For instance mitigating circumstances decisions can end up a bit arbitrary especially if they are not backed up with recognizable evidence
> people with very flimsy reasons for not submitting work are awarded mit circs because they have the right sort of dr note for the right time scale
> others who have experienced multiple and complex life circumstances are denied mit circs because they didn't gather enough of the right evidence that covers the right date.
> 
> ...


 
Fuck me! That's word for word a rant I've had this year and in previous years about the way our Mits Board plays out (given that we have to - rightly - agree to not reveal anything about what goes on in those boards I won't say any more - or where I work!).   Do you work in higher ed M-S?

There's another factor that'a beginning to affect these decisions in HE - funding. Institutions lose some of the fees from individual students if they don't submit all of their work and end up failing.  In turn they are less likely to allow full year resits if the student didn't show evidence of 'engagement' (pretty much attendance + submitting most of the work).  5 years ago somebody for whom a wheel fell off halfway through the year would have had another go, today less likely.  Anyway, I digress, none of this is really relvant to your situation Boppity.  I really do think your position is strong and there's no risk in checking where you stand with the SU.  There's also no chance that there could be payback for ruffling feathers - if you get a chance to do work over the Summer, your final award will be worked our statistically.  If you end up just below a classification there's scope for upgrades (59s that become 2(i)s etc.) - and there are external examiners at the meeting to see that applies to everyone.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 19, 2012)

I remember my freind not being able to get his degree because he couldnt afford his fees, but my dad (uni lecturer) informed him of something he could claim which essentially let him off his fees, or gave him a more extended time to do them. I think this could apply in your case mebbe?

Ill ask my dad for ya next time i speak to him bopps.


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2012)

Re the transfer of credits to the OU - don't think they offer named degrees unless you've done all your studying with them: it may be an 'Open' degree.  May or may not be important to you, but worth checking out in advance if you contemplate going down that route.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 19, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Crap! I failed for being 'too hesitant' at a roundabout. And since it only happened once and wasn't dangerous my instructor wants to appeal it, I was very upset.


If it's any consolation, it took me three attempts to pass my test. Worth appealing the decision though - roundabouts are a nightmare sometimes.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 19, 2012)

Before you appeal your driving test, can you please think long and hard about whether you're actually really ready to drive safely on your own? I used to do some work for my local Fire Brigade and I've seen pictures of the results of too many crashes. I've been in too many accidents too - once having to be cut out of my car. If you're too hesitant at a roundabout, will you be hesitant when you need to act NOW? The roads are a major killer.

I failed my test the first time too.


----------



## Boppity (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm sure you mean well but I still intend to appeal, I didn't hesitate because I was panicking or nervous, I was approaching a mini-roundabout and as I neared it another driver pulled up on the left, even though I had right of way she appeared to be edging forward and due to the fact I was on a slope with a lot of over hanging trees I wasn't sure if she had seen me so I dropped into first gear and edged forward slowly, as I reached the roundabout I wanted to make sure she saw me before pulling out so I stopped. As I stopped the car she looked over her shoulder and nodded me onwards so I pulled out. I would do the same thing again, going for it just because I had right of way strikes me as more dangerous than stopping. I checked my mirror and there was no one behind me so it wasn't even as though I made anyone else have to break harshly either.

That said, went to the SU today and explained the situation, they advised me to contact a tutor to vouch for me as well as my head of department. A few emails have been fired off and now we wait.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 19, 2012)

Boppity said:


> That said, went to the SU today and explained the situation, they advised me to contact a tutor to vouch for me as well as my head of department. A few emails have been fired off and now we wait.


Nice one for going over to see them. Doing what they said should hopefully do the trick. Must admit though, the SU sound a bit passive and I was hoping they would do the calls and send the emails - using their own influence and/or official channels. You may not know this, but was the person you saw the general 'on duty' person on reception, or an appeals/casework officer?

Reaslise you might not want to keep shuttling back and forth and there is a tendency to let it all unfold. However if you don't get anywhere with what they've suggested, you might want to go back and see if you can get someone who will get actively involved.  Good luck though - and as I've said, I do think your case is strong.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 19, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Before you appeal your driving test, can you please think long and hard about whether you're actually really ready to drive safely on your own? I used to do some work for my local Fire Brigade and I've seen pictures of the results of too many crashes. I've been in too many accidents too - once having to be cut out of my car. If you're too hesitant at a roundabout, will you be hesitant when you need to act NOW? The roads are a major killer.
> 
> I failed my test the first time too.


Who'sreally ready to drive when they take a test? you learn by doing after the test imo
agree that roads are dangerous but you might as well stop all drivers then 
actually i would like a london without most private vehicles removed but if that aint gonna happen then i can let bopps join in

and yes wilf i work in higher ed


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2012)

Indeed, who isn't nervous taking their test?  Crack on Boppity, ditch the appeal, retake and pass.  It's a fluke if you pass first time anyway.


----------



## Boppity (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Indeed, who isn't nervous taking their test? Crack on Boppity, ditch the appeal, retake and pass. It's a fluke if you pass first time anyway.


 
That was my second try  Although my first fail was pretty legitimate.

And I'm not really the one appealing it, my driving instructor is.

And at a hundred pounds a pop I'm not feeling that flippant about a third try!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 20, 2012)

Boppity said:


> And at a hundred pounds a pop I'm not feeling that flippant about a third try!


----------



## Boppity (Jun 20, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


>


Yep, £62 or £64 not sure for the test and £42 for two hours use of the car!


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Yep, £62 or £64 not sure for the test and £42 for two hours use of the car!


Cor, things have got well expensive since I did my test.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 21, 2012)

Go to the SU, go to the SU, and definitely go to the SU. It's what they're there for, and it's what they do. If they're competent having them on your side would be an unbelievable advantage.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry didn't read, seems you've already been. Well in


----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2012)

Apparently the thing I'm talking about is called 'expired debt' and they can only with hold the degree for a certain amount of time without payment.

As you've not got all the credits though I don't know if it applies.


----------



## Boppity (Jul 4, 2012)

UPDATE:

So they've told me I can graduate now with a 'diploma' (worse than an ordinary degree ) or make up the missing credits next year and graduate next summer with honours. 

I can still work full time because it would be without attendance and doesn't really affect my plans (I was planning to work for a year before post-grad studies anyway) so I'm going for the route to get my 2:1 next July. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 4, 2012)

Boppity said:


> I can still work full time because it would be without attendance and doesn't really affect my plans (I was planning to work for a year before post-grad studies anyway) so I'm going for the route to get my 2:1 next July.


 
That's excellent news!


----------



## Boppity (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah it is great, can't help but be a little disappointed I have to wait a whole year to wear my cap and gown, but it's the best result I could have hoped for.

I'd have to be an idiot to pick the diploma!


----------



## sim667 (Jul 4, 2012)

Boppity said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So they've told me I can graduate now with a 'diploma' (worse than an ordinary degree ) or make up the missing credits next year and graduate next summer with honours.
> 
> ...



Excellent news.

I got my degree by doing a diploma and a degree..... Employers like the idea of a higher diploma, because they tend to be vocational based. When I got onto my degree for a year after my diploma I was shocked at the difference between their teaching and my teaching.


----------

